# My rabbit keeps shoving bedding out of the cage!



## gw3ndolyn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a rabbit that's just over a year old. I've been using Kaytee's Soft and Cozy bedding since I got him last year. Recently, I discovered that he's shoving some of his bedding out of the corner of his cage. He would literally push the bedding out with his front paws.

Does anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## KeltonB (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep! I have two bonded buns that share a space. Charlotte pushes all the litter to one end of the box, then pees where there's no litter...its maddening! Hank's too easy going to say anything except "yes, dear." :biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 3, 2013)

Our avatar Nikki--I had to get a large corner pan for her litter--with a small one she'd shove and dig all the litter out and then use the pan. Putting it in a gigantic pan cured her of being a brat.


----------



## PaGal (Jul 3, 2013)

I have that problem with the new buns. I have yet to see it happen so I'm not sure if it's both of them or just one but I'm guessing it might be the black one as it seems to like digging since it tries to dig the bottom of the cage.

I use a large cat litter box so im not sure what else I can do. They are used to being in a small, dirty cage at their old home so I am hoping they learn over time to appreciate a clean one. Right now I'm just happy they are peeing only in the litter box and not the cage anymore.


----------



## tamsin (Jul 5, 2013)

Bunnies do seem to like to sleep on bare floor. To do this all the bedding/litter needs shoving out of the way


----------



## PaGal (Jul 5, 2013)

From what you said I take it that you have bedding throughout the cage and are not referring to just having litter in a litter box. 

Arte you litter training your bun? If so it will be less confused with just litter in a box and no bedding in the cage. Although some will use a piece of fleece for their buns to lay on. 

Also, your bun may prefer laying on the bare floor of it's cage. When I first brought Thumper home I had a towel folded in his cage and he never slept or layed on it. He prefers the bare floor. It may be that they are cooler on the bare floor.


----------

